# Prepper Nurse Respiratory Virus Outbreak in the U.S,



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

There have been respiratory viral outbreaks in the U.S. in at least 12 states. Efforts are underway to see if it is the very rare Enterovirus D68. Regardless of what virus, or viruses turn out to be causing the severe respiratory illnesses, what matters most is recognizing when someone is getting seriously ill, and preventing illness if possible. Children under the age of 5, school age asthmatics and school age former asthmatics are the most vulnerable. There have been no cases in adults yet. Typical cold symptoms can sometimes progress rapidly, within hours, to severe respiratory distress, requiring intubation and intensive hospital support. No deaths have been reported or are expected however during a collapse or an emergency we may not have access to hospitals with intubation and oxygen therapy, so we need to get really good at infection control.
Love to hear your thoughts on the subject! More from the video


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Is there a remote possibility that certain illnesses are introduced into the US by people who cross our southern border? But the liberals scream racism and cry out "it is for the children". So more and more people cross into the US, some carrying nothing but disease.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

It sounds like a low risk virus, but why not use this as a excuse to learn how to create o2 and store it... With a lot of illnesses, o2 can extend life enough to improve chances
Of a ppositive outcome (people keep going on about fluid bags, o2 should be just as high on the list, since med is not my primary focus, im the last person to ask the process, but you can get o2 from water with some chemistry)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The plague camp at the nm border is allegedly for tb & chicken pox right now.
To have their "mad running zombie horde" they will have to build up more bodies there and get them sicker. (So I guess we have what? Another month?
We wonder if Obama won't try to keep it hid until after election time....but who knows with those stupid rotters?


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Please please please tell me masks for such respiratory disease...
are anti-pollution mask good against influenza, swine flue?
please please link any mask that will be useful against such pandemic on Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more or Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay
i'll buy them in lot..


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Regular surgical only catch bacteria and reduce viral passage some, so do be sure on specialty masks to know what they are rated for.
Avoidance, washing, wiping down contact surfaces, splitting onions around the house, other bug killing plant "air fresheners" around. (Never clean up or change old pathogen catchers with bare hands!! If not gloves, pick them up with the trash bag they are going in!!)
Vitamins C, B complex more And multi vit everyday, twice a day for old, challenged etc. (Again, if u get the runs, back down a bit)
Those simple, vital things will help a LOT more than they get credit for.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Is there a remote possibility that certain illnesses are introduced into the US by people who cross our southern border? But the liberals scream racism and cry out "it is for the children". So more and more people cross into the US, some carrying nothing but disease.


That's an excellent point - it is a very real possibility. Do you put more people into a lifeboat because they're children, or do you recognize the limits of the boat. There are real limits to how much one country should help others, and the country should make that decision, not have the decision taken out of their hands.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> It sounds like a low risk virus, but why not use this as a excuse to learn how to create o2 and store it... With a lot of illnesses, o2 can extend life enough to improve chances
> Of a ppositive outcome (people keep going on about fluid bags, o2 should be just as high on the list, since med is not my primary focus, im the last person to ask the process, but you can get o2 from water with some chemistry)


What an interesting idea!! I like your thinking - it is indeed an excuse to learn how to create o2 and store it!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

oddapple said:


> The plague camp at the nm border is allegedly for tb & chicken pox right now.
> To have their "mad running zombie horde" they will have to build up more bodies there and get them sicker. (So I guess we have what? Another month?
> We wonder if Obama won't try to keep it hid until after election time....but who knows with those stupid rotters?


I have heard that there's been an outbreak of tb and chicken pox related to the children


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Zed said:


> Please please please tell me masks for such respiratory disease...
> are anti-pollution mask good against influenza, swine flue?
> please please link any mask that will be useful against such pandemic on Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more or Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay
> i'll buy them in lot..


skinny medic likes the 3m N95 ones - here's a link to his video  They need to be fitted - if there is any gap, there's room for airborne viruses to get in.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Regular surgical only catch bacteria and reduce viral passage some, so do be sure on specialty masks to know what they are rated for.
> Avoidance, washing, wiping down contact surfaces, splitting onions around the house, other bug killing plant "air fresheners" around. (Never clean up or change old pathogen catchers with bare hands!! If not gloves, pick them up with the trash bag they are going in!!)
> Vitamins C, B complex more And multi vit everyday, twice a day for old, challenged etc. (Again, if u get the runs, back down a bit)
> Those simple, vital things will help a LOT more than they get credit for.


Yup, excellent ideas odd apple. Vitamin D is also a favourite of mine - involved in a ton of biochemical reactions


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Do N95 respirators provide 95% protectio... [Am J Infect Control. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI

N95 masks are designed to provide protection from TB (a large sized bacteria compared to a virus which is much smaller). As the above article shows, however, having an N95 is certainly better than nothing at all, but it is not a guarantee against viruses, even if properly fitted. Keep in mind that if the mask gets wet, either from the outside or from inside condensation, the filter is useless. In the hospital, we will sometimes wear a surgical mask over an N95, simply to keep it clean and free from droplets from a coughing patient.

One other point - many viruses can be contracted through the eyes. If you are concerned enough to be wearing an N95 mask, you might consider adding some googles, especially if someone is coughing.

Also good to remember that surgical masks are effective in stopping viral spread if the PATIENT wears the surgical mask to contain the cough and expired air. N95 masks are not for the patient - only for the caregiver.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Do N95 respirators provide 95% protectio... [Am J Infect Control. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> N95 masks are designed to provide protection from TB (a large sized bacteria compared to a virus which is much smaller). As the above article shows, however, having an N95 is certainly better than nothing at all, but it is not a guarantee against viruses, even if properly fitted. Keep in mind that if the mask gets wet, either from the outside or from inside condensation, the filter is useless. In the hospital, we will sometimes wear a surgical mask over an N95, simply to keep it clean and free from droplets from a coughing patient.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your comments and link! Awesome!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Also good to remember that surgical masks are effective in stopping viral spread if the PATIENT wears the surgical mask to contain the cough and expired air. N95 masks are not for the patient - only for the caregiver."

However, breather patients hate them and you would too, so if you try to get a sick person to wear one and it's too much? Tenting helps, especially in close quarters.
Not to butt in but - as soon as you said masked patient, my "historical recordings" started (aha) and I thought adding the tent option.....yada
There will be folks who say they even feel like the tent is "suffocating" them and it's worth saying that one is a judgement call. When you are the one on the spot, you always ask yourself "well, why not?" in accommodating them.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

oddapple said:


> "Also good to remember that surgical masks are effective in stopping viral spread if the PATIENT wears the surgical mask to contain the cough and expired air. N95 masks are not for the patient - only for the caregiver."
> 
> However, breather patients hate them and you would too, so if you try to get a sick person to wear one and it's too much? Tenting helps, especially in close quarters.
> Not to butt in but - as soon as you said masked patient, my "historical recordings" started (aha) and I thought adding the tent option.....yada
> There will be folks who say they even feel like the tent is "suffocating" them and it's worth saying that one is a judgement call. When you are the one on the spot, you always ask yourself "well, why not?" in accommodating them.


Very good comment! So much of nursing and doctoring is the ability to influence behaviour. Many times we must indeed use our judgement. Great idea about the tents!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Just to power punch back you up on the Vit D. Actually in cancer & plague every bit as important as Vit C - while c has always been described as antibiotic, D is described as "anti-sepsis" - that's why there are rn people and the highest level medical folk always prefer to at least have one other, but train as if they might have to be on their own. Spotters save lives.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Just to power punch back you up on the Vit D. Actually in cancer & plague every bit as important as Vit C - while c has always been described as antibiotic, D is described as "anti-sepsis" - that's why there are rn people and the highest level medical folk always prefer to at least have one other, but train as if they might have to be on their own. Spotters save lives.


Nice power punch! Thanks!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife is fighting off an upper respiratory illness/ throat infection. She had pneumonia two years ago now gets these infections easily. Got her on a azythromax dose pack. Lots of viral and bacterial symptoms. I think its a combo flu and bronchitis/strep throat.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> My wife is fighting off an upper respiratory illness/ throat infection. She had pneumonia two years ago now gets these infections easily. Got her on a azythromax dose pack. Lots of viral and bacterial symptoms. I think its a combo flu and bronchitis/strep throat.


Infections can cause permanent damage and scar tissue, which leave areas of the body vulnerable to future infections. For me, it's my throat. I caught a bad infection in my 4th year of nursing school, and when it hit me I can almost time the progression of symptoms.

Your wife is in great hands!! I hope she gets well soon. What an awful combo


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

well I've researched a bit..i guess a n95 + surgical mask & thieves oil together can be very good first line of defense after SHTF against respiratory diseases


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

There seems to be quite a bit of talk about this virus, and media hype. I also seem to remember a virus effecting young and old some years ago. So what the big deal or the difference with this one other than we seem to be hyper sensitive to any virus or bacteria news.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

oddapple said:


> splitting onions around the house


Is this an old timey trick? I've never heard of splitting onions around the house to keep healthy. Anybody care to explain?


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> There seems to be quite a bit of talk about this virus, and media hype. I also seem to remember a virus effecting young and old some years ago. So what the big deal or the difference with this one other than we seem to be hyper sensitive to any virus or bacteria news.


We have very few viruses that have this kind of fatality rate. I think that's the big difference. The flu is much more communicable, but the death rate is much, much lower. Even still we promote vaccination for the flu virus every year.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Is this an old timey trick? I've never heard of splitting onions around the house to keep healthy. Anybody care to explain?


Onions are antiviral, I wonder if they can act as a disinfectant. Has anyone else seen research about their effect as a disinfectant?


----------

